# Oregon support groups



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Portland OregonInfo; http://www.westhillsgiresearch.com/irritab...welsyndrome.htm Woodburn Oregon.Third Thursday each month7-8pmfor info call503-982-4571I am personally invovled in both groups if you want to email me.falcon###webpotential.com------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

